# MY GORGOUES BLACK SHOW PONY - selling =(



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Sadly offered for sale due to my working commitments. If you know of anyone interested in looking at her please contact me on here.
She is only wasting in the paddock back at home atm...

Im also looking for critique if you like... but yeh...


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow you look so tall on her!! Very pretty!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that you're selling her, but she is soo gorgeous.  I hope she goes to a nice home, good luck!!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey and thanks...

Thats not me riding... at the time when that photo was taken i was involved in a serious accident. I was unable to ride, so i coached a young girl that rode her in the shows for that year. The first picture is a more recent one... sorry should of stated that  

Someone is interested and is going to look at her on Saturday, cross fingers they buy her.   ill miss her..


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> wow you look so tall on her!! Very pretty!!!


Yeah you're way too large to be riding her so it makes sense to sell. Overall she's built nicely.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgeous pony. If I were nearby I would take her in a heartbeat. I can't find anything I don't like about her. Best of luck selling her, I'm sure it won't be a problem.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

what kind of pony is she?


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

She is gorgeous.  She looks like a welsh to me? Though I'm not good with breeds. :? lol 
Anyway, she's got a huge stride and would make a nice dressage pony it looks like. 
How tall is she?


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.. now to answer some questions...

She is 13.3hh, and we are not sure on the breed. We were told when we brought her she was a Australian Ridding Pony crossed Welsh. She has been in foal a couple of times, and produced very nice off springs.

Thanks Just Dressage It. Im really picky on home lol. Hence why I havnt sold many horses haha


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

If I didn't already have my own pony to sell, I would definitely be interested in her. =] She is built a little like my welsh pony, but he's only 13 hands. I need something around 13.3 or 14 hands.

Good luck finding a good home for her. I doubt it will take long to get people interested.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Amanda!


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like a nice horse! But like others said your tall on that horse.


----------



## titan90 (Mar 23, 2008)

She trots so beautifully!
Did you train her?


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

ILuv2ride said:


> Looks like a nice horse! But like others said your tall on that horse.


It helps if you acually read the comments, then maybe you will understand that im not the rider in that picture. 
Jot that one down :wink: 



> Did you train her?


Yep I did, although I had trainers helping me (not riding). Thanks for that


----------



## AJ (May 23, 2008)

i dont think the rider looks big on her! i think they both look fantastic. 

1.the rider isnt at all fat so she the pony isnt struggling to carry the weight 

and 2. look how well she is moving

gorgeous pony and she has lovely paces! good look with selling her!

xxx


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

like the extended trot


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I love her! Very very pretty and oh so smooth looking!! Too bad I already have 11 horses lol but she is stunning, and a bit chubby in the top picture and do I see udders?? lol was she nursing or just chubby, Super cute girl!!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

FoxRidgeRanch said:


> I love her! Very very pretty and oh so smooth looking!! Too bad I already have 11 horses lol but she is stunning, and a bit chubby in the top picture and do I see udders?? lol was she nursing or just chubby, Super cute girl!!


Hehehe thats just her. 

Thanks AJ  

UPDATE: The people were very impressed, and she is on trial for one week. They seem like lovly people.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That's great! Like I said, if I was in the area she would have been sold when you first posted her


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> That's great! Like I said, if I was in the area she would have been sold when you first posted her


Hehehe yeh, ur kinda on the other side of the world :lol:


----------

